# Broke down and shots fired



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9bc_1326485294


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 15, 2012)

New Year's Eve. Used to sound that way here until this latest one.


----------



## Farmer2DO (Jan 16, 2012)

Detroit is a hot mess.  Their emergency services personnel tolerate WAY more than anyone should have to.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 16, 2012)

I like that reporter's style though. 

Im still surprised Detroit gets away with all of this.

What keeps those providers working in an environment like that?


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I like that reporter's style though.
> 
> Im still surprised Detroit gets away with all of this.
> 
> What keeps those providers working in an environment like that?



Right? somethimg is keeping them there, but what? It sure isn't love for the city, or a great equipment.

They must have an outstanding retirement


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2012)

Happened in Seattle, too (except for the broke down part)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7de_1325693222


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

Seatle? I thought it was all hippies drinking Coffee and writing grunge rock songs, not gangstas getting it going in the streetz


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> Seatle? I thought it was all hippies drinking Coffee and writing grunge rock songs, not gangstas getting it going in the streetz



The Belltown neighborhood has gotten a little rough. A lot of stabbings and shots fired outside those clubs. There's gang violence and fights south of the city too. The Rainier Valley and South King County are always good for some Knife and Gun Club type calls. 

I ran some great trauma calls in Skyway.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, things get hot in LA they drive N on I-5, stay in Sacramento, then Portland, then Seattle.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

I have not been on a shooting or stabbing that wasn't self inficted in 3 years, nor have I seen a single gang banger. Why? cause I moved to an area of the US that is safer and the local LE comes down HARD on crime.


----------



## pa132399 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> I have not been on a shooting or stabbing that wasn't self inficted in 3 years, nor have I seen a single gang banger. Why? cause I moved to an area of the US that is safer and the local LE comes down HARD on crime.



were not all that fortunate. when its shift change in our nearby city it could be any call and your not getting a cop. and the township i work in only has 2 on a shift so it takes awhile


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2012)

Broke down and shots fired.








Suez Canal 1973, Israeli army M113 ambulance APC.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> I have not been on a shooting or stabbing that wasn't self inficted in 3 years, nor have I seen a single gang banger. Why? cause I moved to an area of the US that is safer and the local LE comes down HARD on crime.



You're making my decision to come down there harder and harder :lol:


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

Hockey said:


> You're making my decision to come down there harder and harder :lol:



You around bad areas up there?


----------



## Hockey (Jan 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> You around bad areas up there?



Flint Michigan.  Should I say more?


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

Hockey said:


> Flint Michigan.  Should I say more?



I feel ya


----------



## epipusher (Jan 19, 2012)

I've worked both rural and urban, and hearing a lot of gunshots on new years is far from uncommon.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 19, 2012)

Hockey said:


> Flint Michigan.  Should I say more?



That's my hood yo! Murder capital of the US. Representin!

/gangsta


----------

